# Corrado G60 Turbo Megasquirt set up getting started Need Help



## Ohara (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi.. I have decided to go with the Megasquirt with my G60 turbo.. and so far read for days... but could use some help..
This is what I am thinking on using...
MegaSquirt 2..
Mk3 wiring harness since it has all the plugs for my sensors so I can just cut it up and use what I need..
My original sensors... if possible..
Throttle body from a Mustang V6 with a throttle position sensor..
Original Bosch distributor with MSD coil...
And the knocksense to use my knock sensor
What I was wondering 
Do I need the Bosch 0 227 100 124 Ignition Control for my distributor ? And will my sensors all work... I dont think I have intake temp sensor what would I use? Do I need any extra modules to use the distributor?
Any help appreciated..


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Corrado G60 Turbo Megasquirt set up getting started Need Help (Ohara)*

Do yourself a favor. Get the MS2 absolutely. Get a prebuilt unterminated harness and the GM coolant and intake temp sensors. The Bosch factory stuff is fine but, setting up the s19 table can be a pain. Talk to the folks at DIYautotune for specific recommendations they are great and very knowledgable. I've heard good things about knocksense but never used it. Easiest thing to do as far as the ignition goes is to use the hall sensor for your rpm signal and use the MS2 to directly fire the MSD coil.


----------



## Ohara (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Corrado G60 Turbo Megasquirt set up getting started Need Help (Prof315)*

thanx for the info .. 
I am just wondering if a GM sensors will mount in my cooling flange.. as for the intake sensor my car never had one where would I locate it? Do I just drill and tap the intake or can I put it on my Intercooler tubes... I would assume it should be right in the intake .. correct?
Also I just found a throttle body on a 1998 Jetta OBD2 and it seems that it has a Throttle Position sensor would that work ok as well.. instead of the Ford TB ? In a way I would like to keep the parts VW on the car if I can.. 
THANX
BTW.. I guess I didn't get far enough into the Megasquirt info... do I need a Mass Air Flow sensor?? And would one of the Jetta mensioned work? I also have a one of a VR6 PAssat..

_Modified by Ohara at 3:03 PM 5-29-2009_


_Modified by Ohara at 3:05 PM 5-29-2009_


----------



## Ohara (Mar 12, 2005)

Nevermind... just realized I read about the MAP/MAF blend...


_Modified by Ohara at 3:44 PM 5-29-2009_


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Corrado G60 Turbo Megasquirt set up getting started Need Help (Ohara)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ohara* »_
I am just wondering if a GM sensors will mount in my cooling flange.. as for the intake sensor my car never had one where would I locate it? Do I just drill and tap the intake or can I put it on my Intercooler tubes... I would assume it should be right in the intake .. correct?

I have an adapter that was made to fit the GM coolant sensor into the stock flange and welded a black steel pipe fitting into my intake tube before the throttlebody for the intake air temp sensor.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Corrado G60 Turbo Megasquirt set up getting started Need Help (Ohara)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ohara* »_thanx for the info .. 
I am just wondering if a GM sensors will mount in my cooling flange.. as for the intake sensor my car never had one where would I locate it? Do I just drill and tap the intake or can I put it on my Intercooler tubes... I would assume it should be right in the intake .. correct?
Also I just found a throttle body on a 1998 Jetta OBD2 and it seems that it has a Throttle Position sensor would that work ok as well.. instead of the Ford TB ? In a way I would like to keep the parts VW on the car if I can.. 
THANX
BTW.. I guess I didn't get far enough into the Megasquirt info... do I need a Mass Air Flow sensor?? And would one of the Jetta mensioned work? I also have a one of a VR6 PAssat..

_Modified by Ohara at 3:03 PM 5-29-2009_

_Modified by Ohara at 3:05 PM 5-29-2009_

Use a pre 96 throttle body the tps is easier to deal with.
Diggatron sells an aluminum adapter for the GM coolant sensor best $25 you will spend.
DIYautotune sells a weld on bung for intake tubes steel and aluminum cheap!
MS has a 2.5 Bar Map sensor on the board. Use it, no MAF


----------



## Ohara (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Corrado G60 Turbo Megasquirt set up getting started Need Help (Prof315)*

Thank You guys for the info.. 
Guess I need to find another TB... the mustang one that I have is from a 2000... heard I can use VW ones from automatic cars... so will have to look


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Corrado G60 Turbo Megasquirt set up getting started Need Help (Ohara)*

Yeah an automatic G60 or Passat 16V throttle has a TPS


----------



## Ohara (Mar 12, 2005)

OK.. THanx


----------



## Ohara (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Corrado G60 Turbo Megasquirt set up getting started Need Help (Shawn B)*

Just wondering is there any way to implement that Intake Temp sensor from the GM to a gauge.. I just need this for another project as I am running a stock IC on my modded TDI and wanted to see what temps I am running to decide whether it is a good idea to to go a bigger intercooler..


----------



## Ohara (Mar 12, 2005)

I was also wondering is there anything that will have to change if I want to use an MSD coil? I had to get some kind of resistor/capacitor that apparently was needed to run it with the stock electronics... is that still necessary
I actually just looked up Lugatronic as well.. it seems very interesting.. although the price is quite a bit more compared to Megasquirt...


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (Ohara)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ohara* »_I was also wondering is there anything that will have to change if I want to use an MSD coil? I had to get some kind of resistor/capacitor that apparently was needed to run it with the stock electronics... is that still necessary
I actually just looked up Lugatronic as well.. it seems very interesting.. although the price is quite a bit more compared to Megasquirt... 


You should'nt need anything.... MS can fire the coil directly if you want it to... that's how I have done all of my ABA MS conversions


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Corrado G60 Turbo Megasquirt set up getting started Need Help (Prof315)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prof315* »_Do yourself a favor. Get the MS2 absolutely. Get a prebuilt unterminated harness and the GM coolant and intake temp sensors. The Bosch factory stuff is fine but, setting up the s19 table can be a pain. .

if hes using ms2 (which IMO isnt absolutely required...) he doesnt need to do any s19 rebuilding to run the bosch sensors.
so... i would run the bosch sensors to keep it looking more oem


----------

